# Good rugs for rabbits?



## Arloismybunny (Mar 23, 2021)

I’ve had Arlo for 2 weeks now. He’s 2 months old. He has interlocking foam mats at the bottom of his playpen and he had pee pads on top of that but I removed the pee pads for two reasons. 
1) he’s 97% litter trained now
2) he started to eat the pee pads 
So I removed the pee pads but now he’s starting to chew the foam mats!! he chews everything! He slides across the wood floors so it’s not really an option to remove the mats right now since he wasn’t get a grip on the floor and would be unable to run Around. For now I put a fleece blanket down over the mats but the weather is starting to get warmer and I can’t have fleece down in warmer temperatures! I’m planning on going to the store tomorrow to try and find a rug to put down instead that he hopefully won’t chew. I know natural rugs are great in case they start to chew at them but they are so expensive!! I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions?! Maybe someone could help me find a good cheap natural rug?


----------



## ArtistChibi (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 23, 2021)

Fleece is not going to be too warm! The fleece you have down will be just fine. As we mentioned before, no matter what flooring you put down, it's a good idea to have a piece of tile down to provide options for bunny to lay on.

I would not suggest getting a rug until he's 100% trained, and better yet, not until after he's neutered. Once hormones kick in, it is common for them to get even more destructive with their chewing habits. So probably best to hold off on carpet for now.

From the photo you showed on another post, I'd just suggest that you put the edges of the fleece under the ex pen to help keep the fleece in place.

[Just by way of example regarding your concern about fleece being too warm.... I could use fleece where I live with no problem with my rabbits. Our climate is waaayyy hotter than Maine is. From May thru October, our daytimes are over 90F! Jn-Aug are over 100 and we usually have several weeks over 110F!!! When it is that hot outside, it is a struggle to get our indoor temperatures down to 80F. So don't worry about it ever being too hot in Maine.]


----------



## Arloismybunny (Mar 23, 2021)

Blue eyes said:


> Fleece is not going to be too warm! The fleece you have down will be just fine. As we mentioned before, no matter what flooring you put down, it's a good idea to have a piece of tile down to provide options for bunny to lay on.
> 
> I would not suggest getting a rug until he's 100% trained, and better yet, not until after he's neutered. Once hormones kick in, it is common for them to get even more destructive with their chewing habits. So probably best to hold off on carpet for now.
> 
> ...


I don’t currently have a tile but I’m planning on going to the store sometime this week!!


----------



## SirLawrence (Mar 23, 2021)

I bought my boys their own natural fiber jute rugs, because I'm scared to death of them eating something that will kill them. That being said, Lucas isn't much of a chewer, and Lawrence doesn't seem to actually eat anything that isn't food. He loves chewing up stuff, but doesn't seem to eat it. The rugs are over hardwood, so I make sure each bunny has room that's not covered by rugs to lay down if they want to be cooler. They both LOVE laying on the hardwood! Their room has its own A/C and heater and stays at around 65 F.


----------



## peanutdabunny (Mar 23, 2021)

Arloismybunny said:


> I don’t currently have a tile but I’m planning on going to the store sometime this week!!


101 rabbits have this rug

TÖRSLEV Rug, flatwoven, stripe white, black - IKEA

But you have to get something to make sure it does not slip.
Fleece is just fine, I do not know why you are concerned about it, rabbits love fleece. Don't get rid of the fleece even if you get a rug. Maybe make a fleece dig box with a bunch of fleece scraps, your rabbit will thank you later. Or just make a pile of fleece blankets, your rabbit will love digging at it. Is your rabbit chewing at the edges of the puzzle mat? if so that just means your rabbit wants more space. You might think you provided your rabbit enough space but your rabbit doesn't think that. Make the space bigger until he seems satisfied. If that doesn't work get him more chew toys. Here are some I recommend from etsy







Large Rabbit Hay and Fruit Filled Willow Ball - Etsy


Our large hay and fruit filled willow ball is sure to keep your furry friend enterained and stimulated throughout the day. The large willow ball features a willow ball stuffed with organic timothy hay and dried fruit such as bananas, strawberries, and blueberries. We use 100% organic, natural, and




www.etsy.com













Fuzsbunnyboutique - Etsy


Shop Seagrass mats and, chew toys for small animals by Fuzsbunnyboutique located in Columbus, Ohio. Top shop for gifts. A buyer bought a gift from this shop and gave it a 5-star review!




www.etsy.com













HoppyTimeTreats | Etsy


You searched for: HoppyTimeTreats! Discover the unique items that HoppyTimeTreats creates. At Etsy, we pride ourselves on our global community of sellers. Each Etsy seller helps contribute to a global marketplace of creative goods. By supporting HoppyTimeTreats, you’re supporting a small...




www.etsy.com










Rainbow Balsa Fling - Etsy


Bunny Balsa Toy This bunny toy is infused apple juice and rolled in various herbs for your little one! Note:Not suitable for bunnys under 6 month of age and herb may fall off during transit Ingredients:Balsa,Paper rope,Lavander,rose,celendula




www.etsy.com





Dont mind the purchase thing at the end, its just because I bought them and my rabbit adores them. He will chew the toys instead of his fleece or bars. Really, recommend them


----------



## Arloismybunny (Mar 23, 2021)

We went to the store to get a tile today! I don’t know what type of tile it is.


----------



## Arloismybunny (Mar 23, 2021)

Blue eyes said:


> Fleece is not going to be too warm! The fleece you have down will be just fine. As we mentioned before, no matter what flooring you put down, it's a good idea to have a piece of tile down to provide options for bunny to lay on.
> 
> I would not suggest getting a rug until he's 100% trained, and better yet, not until after he's neutered. Once hormones kick in, it is common for them to get even more destructive with their chewing habits. So probably best to hold off on carpet for now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 23, 2021)

Uuh.. that looks more like a piece of linoleum, not actual tile (though the box may say "linoleum tile" or "vinyl tile." If so, then it will likely get chewed. 

You want to get a piece of porcelain or ceramic tile. (The tiles you want are heavy and feel like they will break if dropped.)


----------



## Arloismybunny (Mar 24, 2021)

Blue eyes said:


> Uuh.. that looks more like a piece of linoleum, not actual tile (though the box may say "linoleum tile" or "vinyl tile." If so, then it will likely get chewed.
> 
> You want to get a piece of porcelain or ceramic tile. (The tiles you want are heavy and feel like they will break if dropped.)


It’s not tile but it’s the only thing I could find I was in a bit of a rush. It’s cool to the touch and I don’t think he would be able to chew it.


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 24, 2021)

It's vinyl tile you have (saw it website). It is harder than some lino flooring but may get chewed. It is dangerous if he chews it, so be cautious. 

I'd suggest looking at ceramic or porcelain tile next time you're in a hardware store/home depot. Here's an example of a 12" square tile for 99 cents:








Daltile Catalina Canyon Noce 12 in. x 12 in. Porcelain Floor and Wall Tile (15 sq. ft. / Case) LV021212HD1P6 - The Home Depot


Catalina Canyon in Noce showcases light beige earth tones with soft coffee shadows throughout. This porcelain floor and wall tile easily stands up to foot traffic in your home or office. The smooth glaze



www.homedepot.com


----------



## SirLawrence (Mar 24, 2021)

I agree. Vinyl could be dangerous if ingested. Years ago, I bought a piece of granite to use as a soldering surface (unrelated) but since has been repurposed as a bunny lay spot! I looked on Lowes.com, and it's currently going for about $10, but I remember paying much less. But even at $10, it'll last forever...

I would recommend going to Lowe's, Home Depot, or Menard's, or whatever you have and asking if they have any marble or granite (real stone) tiles that are damaged that they could sell you cheap. Heck, they may give it to you in a place like True Value or Ace! The stone tiles are very thick generally, and can absorb more heat due to science! and will remain cooler for longer. 

Here's a link to the one I got just as an example!



https://www.lowes.com/pd/Emser-Absolute-Black-12-in-x-12-in-Polished-Stone-Look-Tile/50301477


----------



## Arloismybunny (Mar 24, 2021)

SirLawrence said:


> I agree. Vinyl could be dangerous if ingested. Years ago, I bought a piece of granite to use as a soldering surface (unrelated) but since has been repurposed as a bunny lay spot! I looked on Lowes.com, and it's currently going for about $10, but I remember paying much less. But even at $10, it'll last forever...
> 
> I would recommend going to Lowe's, Home Depot, or Menard's, or whatever you have and asking if they have any marble or granite (real stone) tiles that are damaged that they could sell you cheap. Heck, they may give it to you in a place like True Value or Ace! The stone tiles are very thick generally, and can absorb more heat due to science! and will remain cooler for longer.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. It feels like I can’t get anything right these days I’ll definitely go the store this weekend!!


----------



## SirLawrence (Mar 24, 2021)

Arloismybunny said:


> Thank you so much. It feels like I can’t get anything right these days I’ll definitely go the store this weekend!!



You're doing great! We all had to learn at some point; humans aren't instinctually bunny parents! Arlo is lucky to have you!


----------

